# EXTREME FATIGUE anybody have any input



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know whats going on but i can not stay awake and I cant get up in the mornings. I'm going for bloodwork thursday, but here is what I'm running.

25mgs dbol ed
600 test c ew
400 deca ew
aromisan 12.5 eod

Tomorrow will be the start of week 4. I am up 13lbs. My diet has not changed at all, my training hasn't really changed, nothing i'm doing is different except the gear. I usually go non stop around the clock and now I fall asleep everyday at lunch. I am getting 7-8 hours of sleep a night. Has anyone experienced anything like this before. This is really jacking up my life right now. I will read anything you guys post up tomorrow seeing how I cant keep my eyes open right now. Oh ya I donated blood on the 1st of July. thanks in advance


----------



## beasto (Jul 9, 2012)

It could be the Dbol..I know when I was taking it right after eating lunch I would get extremely tired, but then again it could be a number of things. When I started taking it after 5PM , the tiredness after lunch stopped.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2012)

Your diet might be way off, on cycle like that which = growth you need to feed  and feed a lot!


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like E2. Either too low or too high. Just wait for your bloodwork and take it from there. Good luck..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya i would listen to these fellas...get your blood work done. Have you ran deca before? Deca messes with your blood pretty good and can cause the symptoms you stated. Right now I am  concerned about your blood pressure and your rbc so let us know what your results are.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 9, 2012)

I get fatigued on dbol. Pretty common. Wouldn't think you'd get fatigued on just 25mg a day though but of course it's possible. You experiencing any other sides of high or low estro?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 9, 2012)

I would go get checked out, you can never be too safe and it could be weeks before you find out what the problem is if you go about finding whats wrong yourself.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks guys for your opinions. I will post my blood work on friday if I get it back by then.
My diet is spot on. I been working with a nutritionist since Jan. I have added about 300 cals over the last week or so to compensate for the weight gain. 
I wouldn't think I would have a high rbc count since I donated 9 days ago. But we will see.
I have ran this exact cycle a time or two before with no problems.
If I cant find anything in the blood work then I am going to get my thyroid tested.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 9, 2012)

What time you taking your dbol coke? You spreading it out or all at once?


----------



## Hurt (Jul 9, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> What time you taking your *dbol coke*? You spreading it out or all at once?



Now there's an interesting drug combination...lol


----------



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm taking the dbol about 2 hours before the gym. Thats about 5:00 pm. I am taking it all at once.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 9, 2012)

cokezero said:


> I'm taking the dbol about 2 hours before the gym. Thats about 5:00 pm. I am taking it all at once.



What size are the tabs?


----------



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

they are 25mg caps. I have taken 50mgs in previous cycles.  With that being said they did come from uncle z so at 50mgs they probably were around 5mgs. With pinnacle being 25mg caps I just figured it was easier to just take one cap a day.


----------



## jstarks11 (Jul 9, 2012)

cokezero said:


> they are 25mg caps. I have taken 50mgs in previous cycles.  With that being said they did come from uncle z so at 50mgs they probably were around 5mgs. With pinnacle being 25mg caps I just figured it was easier to just take one cap a day.



Well bro, those dbols from Pinn are some SERIOUS shit!!!! Very Potent!!!! And at once a day I feel like you are getting a spike then a drop then a spike then a drop!!! Dbol should be dosed at twice daily!!!! This is a problem Pinn eventually will fix. Since the NORMAL person takes 50mg of dbol a day, Pinn set up the dbol to be taken TWICE daily at 25mg per pill!!!! I've had fatigue and tiredness from fluctuating levels and REAL dbol before and since you used Uncle Underdoser before and now you are experiencing REAL and POTENT dbol, you may be seeing things you never did before because you now have a Higher accurate dose of dbol and to boot you aren't keeping it in your system steady!!! Dbol is one of the SHORTER half lives of Orals!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 9, 2012)

When was the last time you took time off from the gym? Too low estro levels will make you feel like crap too. But i would say drop the dbol to start up.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 9, 2012)

Like lulu said can be over training your body, also E2 levels too high or too low as well. May be those Pinns strong D-bols are kicking you very good lol. Blood work will had last word here.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> When was the last time you took time off from the gym? Too low estro levels will make you feel like crap too. But i would say drop the dbol to start up.



about 2 months ago I took off for 3 weeks. So I have only been back in the gym for about 8 weeks now.

I am very anxious to get my blood work done so I can see what is has to say.

What would to high of e2 cause? gyno?


----------



## cokezero (Jul 9, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> Well bro, those dbols from Pinn are some SERIOUS shit!!!! Very Potent!!!! And at once a day I feel like you are getting a spike then a drop then a spike then a drop!!! Dbol should be dosed at twice daily!!!! This is a problem Pinn eventually will fix. Since the NORMAL person takes 50mg of dbol a day, Pinn set up the dbol to be taken TWICE daily at 25mg per pill!!!! I've had fatigue and tiredness from fluctuating levels and REAL dbol before and since you used Uncle Underdoser before and now you are experiencing REAL and POTENT dbol, you may be seeing things you never did before because you now have a Higher accurate dose of dbol and to boot you aren't keeping it in your system steady!!! Dbol is one of the SHORTER half lives of Orals!!!



I would have done 50mgs of dbol but in the past (pre uncle scammer) I have found that 25 -30 mgs does me just right without to many sides. i have tried 50mgs a few times but I get slammed with gyno no matter how much ai I run. I do wish they came in 10mg caps. I'm sure pinn will work that all out some day.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

Fatigue will most likely be caused by low e levels. Have you taken a few days off the AI? J Starks raises a good point, but I have a feeling that e levels are the cause.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Any update cokezero? Did you have the blood work done? What did the doc say? Do you feel better? How is sleep? .... sorry about the questions, I'm concerned about you.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah it could be overtraining also. What's your split look like? You goin hard 5 days in a row or 2 on 1 off? Your CNS needs time to recoup and rest. I've found anymore then 4 days in a row in the gym and my energy goes to shit. With my work schedule I've been going 3-4 days in a row then resting 3-4 days. I don't like it but I kill myself in the gym the days I'm in there so it's been working for me. Shit here lately with my schedule plus my family and buying a new house I'm lucky to be in the gym 3 days a week. Shit sucks.

Hopefully you get the bloodwork done in the next day or so so we can start from there and start ruling out things.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 12, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Any update cokezero? Did you have the blood work done? What did the doc say? Do you feel better? How is sleep? .... sorry about the questions, I'm concerned about you.



Hey millgirl thanks for being concerned. I am going in the morning to get blood work. i should have the results sometime friday and I will post them up. I felt a little better today but I am far from normal. I have been trying to get 8 -9 hours of sleep a night hoping that would make me feel better but it really doesn't. Hopefully friday I will find something in my blood work because if not I think I will go ahead and lay down and die.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 12, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah it could be overtraining also. What's your split look like? You goin hard 5 days in a row or 2 on 1 off? Your CNS needs time to recoup and rest. I've found anymore then 4 days in a row in the gym and my energy goes to shit. With my work schedule I've been going 3-4 days in a row then resting 3-4 days. I don't like it but I kill myself in the gym the days I'm in there so it's been working for me. Shit here lately with my schedule plus my family and buying a new house I'm lucky to be in the gym 3 days a week. Shit sucks.
> 
> Hopefully you get the bloodwork done in the next day or so so we can start from there and start ruling out things.



Well right now I am doing a 3 on 1 off thing. I train 2 big muscles and one small muscle each night. Monday: chest/ back/ traps, Tuesday: bi's/ tri's/ abs, Wed: legs/ shoulders/ calves. I only been doing this for about 2 or 3 weeks now. Before I was 5 on 2 off. Did that one for years. I took my ai back to 12.5 mgs e3d to see if that would help. This is pretty weird. I don't usually worry about things but for me to be tired all the time is real odd.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 12, 2012)

Your split seems off to me. You're working your tri's, back, and shoulders on chest day secondary. Same with back. Your training bi's secondary and then training them the next day. You might try this and this is just a suggestion but its worked for me and it makes sure I'm not overtraining a certain muscle group:

Mon: chest/tri's/front & side delts
Tues:Legs/abs
Wed:back/traps/rear delts
Thurs: off
Fri: repeat MondayE
Ect

If you've changed your split the last few weeks and you've been tired the last few weeks that might be the case. Just a thought


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

I would not be shocked if your thyroid is messed up causes the exact thing you are experiencing make sure they check it out for ya brother.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

cokezero said:


> Hey millgirl thanks for being concerned. I am going in the morning to get blood work. i should have the results sometime friday and I will post them up. I felt a little better today but I am far from normal. I have been trying to get 8 -9 hours of sleep a night hoping that would make me feel better but it really doesn't. Hopefully friday I will find something in my blood work because if not I think I will go ahead and lay down and die.



Please keep us posted as soon as you have the blood results.  It could be a lot of things.  

I had an episode of great fatigue myself a short while ago: I used to fall asleep right after the gym (while I was supposed to stay awake for .. work).  I was working 7 days a week and sometimes double shifts and still hitting the gym 5 times a week. I had low iron levels (remember that I never eat meat) but all the rest was normal.  I'm feeling much better now and I didn't really change the way I live. 

Try not to worry too much, eat, drink lots of water (being dehydrated can cause fatigue) and sleep.  If you don't feel like hitting the gym, don't. 

Take care!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

I nominate Mill as our resident mom LOL its sweet to have someone acually worry bout us dopes LOL


----------



## cokezero (Jul 12, 2012)

cjz0220 said:


> I would not be shocked if your thyroid is messed up causes the exact thing you are experiencing make sure they check it out for ya brother.



Its kind of crazy you say this because my parents were out here the other day and my mom had asked what was wrong and when I told her I was dead tired all the time she said get your thyroid checked out. Come to find out my sister had been having the same problem and her thyroid was all messed up. I did the blood work this morning so I am going to start there then if that comes up empty I will go for the thyroid.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 12, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Your split seems off to me. You're working your tri's, back, and shoulders on chest day secondary. Same with back. Your training bi's secondary and then training them the next day. You might try this and this is just a suggestion but its worked for me and it makes sure I'm not overtraining a certain muscle group:
> 
> Mon: chest/tri's/front & side delts
> Tues:Legs/abs
> ...



colt that is the exact work out I did for years and it did work great for me but here the last few months I had started to not see much results as I use to so I thought maybe time to change things up. I am only training the way I am now just to see what works. Kind of like that guy cashout on here, most would say his workout was terrible but seeing is believing. I am going to change it up again this next week. You could be right I might just be overtraining. I always thought that was overrated but it may be truer than I thought. thanks for the advice.


----------

